# Homemade Tools > Basic Homemade Tools and Tips >  Lathe Chuck Spacers

## editor@glue-it.com

How many times do you use lathe chuck spacers? How do you keep all of the spacers in place whilst aligning the workpiece in the chuck? 



My solution was to use a very thin layer of wax, I used Mini-Hold designed for the dolls house world.

I think this is a neat solution for lathe chuck spacers.

I'm sure there are many other applications for this.

----------

Dimsa (Feb 21, 2021),

Home-PC (Feb 19, 2021),

Jon (Feb 24, 2021),

Skun Knuckles (Feb 20, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Feb 19, 2021)

----------


## jdurand

How is it on thickness, assuming you want all 3 spacers exactly the same height?

----------


## editor@glue-it.com

> How is it on thickness, assuming you want all 3 spacers exactly the same height?



You can make it very thin, I made it unreadable on a manual micrometer (measured two spacers, added wax and measured again) by rubbing two spacers together. The surface is still very sticky and holds really well.

There is wax on the surface of these spacers. The tackiness is similar to post-it notes.

----------

Skun Knuckles (Feb 20, 2021)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks editor@glue-it.com! We've added your Lathe Chuck Spacers to our Lathe Accessories category,
as well as to your builder page: editor@glue-it.com's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Lathe Chuck Spacers
 by editor@glue-it.com

tags:
chuck, spacer

----------

